# GTI-R with R34 GTR Front End



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What do you think?









At least I think it's a GTI-R? I'm not clued up on these cars and only just seen it in Facebook.


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

NO NO NO and NO


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I've seen that before, I actually think it looks really good

Its the wide arches too


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looking again it seems to have the full r34 Nismo replica kit with the skirts and rear spats too.

Even if it's not to people's taste, it at least looks to have been done properly


----------



## rocknrolla33 (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't think it looks that bad, as said it's been done really well and the colour is lush.


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

I actually like that


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Is it actually real? I thought it was a photoshop ?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Jags said:


> Is it actually real? I thought it was a photoshop ?



I've no idea?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I like that alot.


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

In Principle I like it, but the proportions are wrong in my eyes. Looks to be a photoshop, but I'm no expert. Front wings don't shine in continuation from the doors.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Does look photoshopped. The standard headlights don't help either


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks cool imo.

Like it in Midnight Purple too.

Az


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

That'll be shopped.

R34 is much wider st the front than a gtir. Wide arches have been done before though I've only seen either box arches front and rear OR flares. To my eye the 'normal' box arches look better.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Cris said:


> That'll be shopped.
> 
> R34 is much wider st the front than a gtir. Wide arches have been done before though I've only seen either box arches front and rear OR flares. To my eye the 'normal' box arches look better.



Nothing stopping someone chopping a bumper up and sizing it up? I only suggest that as nobody has officially confirmed if it's a 'shop or not.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Jags said:


> I've seen that before, I actually think it looks really good
> 
> Its the wide arches too



Yep agree


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

LiamGTR said:


> Nothing stopping someone chopping a bumper up and sizing it up? I only suggest that as nobody has officially confirmed if it's a 'shop or not.


Looking at the picture the area round the 'grill' does not look at all right. Likewise the rear aches are the wrong shape.

I'll put a pint on it being a 'shop.

Hopefully this explains what I mean about the arch:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Also think it's shopped.

GTI-r in what looks like America (they didn't get them), poorly placed 'ring sticker and bumper doesn't really look real to me. Also the license plate; ''california'' and really unofficial letters. 

Good chop though, but not for me. Slightly less mad front bumper and it would look really good!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Definitely a photo shop.

I actually quite like it,cWould like it more if the grill was blended properly.

They have squashed a midnight purple 34 to the dimensions of a pulsar and painted the original pulsar a dark colour to blend it- very good work by the maker.


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Seen this online and it reminded me of this thread. Looks pretty cool lol


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow that looks weird!


----------



## JamesC555 (Apr 27, 2015)

^^ What's that blue one, looks a bit like an old Honda CRV?


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

No idea what that car actually is/was


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Possibly a forester?


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Love the colour of the first one... Like it's been said it not my cup of tea but it's been put together well and, and it would definitely stand out if you tuck it to somewhere like japfest.


----------

